# 'odd' 12v socket



## david3012 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi

Just got our first motorhome last week and apary from a few niggles that still need to be sorted out with the dealer am very happy with it!

As we are working our way around and getting used to things weve found a socket that I had assumed was for a cigarette ligther type plug but when I tried to plug something in it found the socket was too small. Does anybody have any idea what its for and what type of plug it would use?

Many thanks - looking forward to getting to know the forums and regulars on here.

David


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Davie.

Have another go at posting your photo - it don't seem to have arrived.  

Suggest you hit the







button at top right of your post. That way you will not waste another of your five freebies.  

Dave


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Is it a bit smaller than a normal fitting,it could be a din plug,photo attached.
scottie


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

My Geist has these sockets you can buy off e bay a plug with a short lead with a normal socket on the other end or you can buy plugs for your 12 volt applianced and replace them, the plugs are identifiable as they have a detachable end which is red, with the end on they fit normal lighter sockets, with the end detached they fit your euro sockets


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's a Hella plug, just do a search on Ebay.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

That does look like a DIN socket to me. They're a popular fit in continental motorhomes; smaller diameter and less depth needed behind the panel. C.A.K tanks, Riversway Leisure and Outdoorbits are examples of names who supply matching plugs, and I'm sure there must be others.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gaspode is quite correct (again) :lol: I didn't have clue until he came to my rescue, like a night in sinning amour :lol:

Kev.


----------



## david3012 (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks for the quick reply - convertor now ordered and mystery solved !

Cheers

David


----------

